# Does any one in Ca have kitty or molly dolly zombie babies in/near Fresno Ca



## jesse16 (Nov 10, 2012)

if anyone near fresno california has spirit halloweens zombie baby kitty cath or molly dolly please email me at [email protected] thank you
View attachment 144250


View attachment 144251


----------

